# 
,    -    (  ),      24001?        3 ,   5000,    ,     2011 ,     .        -  ?

 !!!

----------


## Aheles

-  ()   -  ,
- ,         ,
-  
                        ,   ,     ,         ,                 ,         .

( .    03.12.2011 N 383-)

----------

,       .     -    ...

----------


## 2007

> -    ...


 :Big Grin:      5

----------

(),         .      ?   ?         .    ?

----------


## .

> ?


 
   ,

----------

5    ,    . ,     18   .      24001     46 ,    5          18  .       - ?

----------


## Duxas

.
 . ,   .
      .
1.            ?
2.      :      ""   ?  
2.   (6)  2013       ,      ?

----------


## .

> .      24001     46 ,


   24001     .        .

----------


## .

> 1.            ?


  .   ,          . 




> (6)  2013


      ,      .       .    ,

----------


## Duxas

> ,      .       .    ,


     .          ?  :Frown: 
      , ..         .
    ,  ?     ?    ? -     ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,          ?          ,     .




> ?


       ,   .   ,   ?

----------


## Duxas

.,

----------

- ,      (  )         ,           ?     46      ?

----------


## .

46-     .        ,

----------

,      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!

----------

! , ,          ..       .   ,    .     ,      . 
 ,      ,          ? ,      ,    ,       .

----------


## .

? 
          ,        .

----------

,       ,        .       .
   ,        . .  ...

----------


## rousse

( 6%,  )   -  ,   .      :
1.         .
2.      ,     ,         .
3.     , 
4.     ,     .
5. ,       ( )

----------


## .

.
         .    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rousse

> ?


 :Redface:  

,   ,   ,        ...

----------


## 1969

.

   -,     ,       ?

----------

!
             2014 .        -.        -, , ,       ,        ,    15      24001. 
,       ,         ,  -   - ,       . 
    .

----------


## .

24001.     . 
            ((

----------

*.*,   .  .

----------


## scarlett19

!
 ()     2014 .          2015 .      2015     (3650,58 .)   . 
           (1393,5 .).        ,      ?     .
   !

----------


## .

*scarlett19*,      .        .        .

----------


## scarlett19

, !   .
 !

----------

:Embarrassment: 
(+-          )   ....       15.03.16...                18.03.16(           ) ...:
1.         ?           
2.     2015       ...         ?
3.    (   )       ?
 )

----------


## .

1.  ,     .      
2.  .      ,      ,        
3.

----------

,         ,   (   )         ,     ...    -      ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?


        /  .
      , .

----------

,         .....       ?

----------

,     (.     ),    ( ),          .             ,   ,  ,       ,         ...
 2015 .  (    )           .
     ? 
   .

----------


## .

> ?


.
    ,

----------

,    14    ,     .          . 
 ,         ,    -  .

----------

,   ...
    2014,          2015       ,      1%    .     (),  -   2015     ,       ,   ,  , ...   2015         ,       2014 .   , ,         ,  !!!  ,  . ,     .     ,     .  (  ,    ),   !!!       -24001 +  ,     !    ( ,   ),  ,    !!!   2015         ,  ,  .   2015       .  , !     /     138 .         2014 !!!!   !!!  (   /)  ,     !!!  ,  ,  ?

----------


## hvost

. 
    2009 .   .   .       24001 .   ,       -  ?
    ,    2015 .       ?     .
      .  ,          . 
      ,      .

----------


## Designer

,  ,   .  .
, ,     .

***
  2016    .  10 .          .   , ,                   . 
:
1.             .              .
2.       +    +    .  : "           ".      ,     .  ,        ,   , ,   5-    .
   - , ,   ,   !)

----------

!
      .       10           . 
        2     . 
  ,       ,    , , . 
  ,         :Frown:

----------


## Designer

> ,  ,   .  .
> , ,     .
> 
> ***
>   2016    .  10 .          .   , ,                   . 
> :
> 1.             .              .
> 2.       +    +    .  : "           ".      ,     .  ,        ,   , ,   5-    .
>    - , ,   ,   !)


****
   .
,  ,   : "    ?   ?  ?    ?   ,      "
)) .      ,     .
 ,         "     "   .
  ,      ,   .
******
     ,          .

----------


## DERS

2016.         .   .    ,       .        .  ,      ?
    ,      ?

----------


## .

> .


  ,      :Wink: 




> .  ,      ?


 




> ?

----------

.
23.03.2017 -  .
29.03.2017 -       24.03.2017

      -       28.03.2017.
 ,  .
  .      -      ..

----------

> .
> 23.03.2017 -  .
> 29.03.2017 -       24.03.2017
> 
>       -       28.03.2017.
>  ,  .
>   .      -      ..


:       .
31.03.2017 ,        .

----------


## 06

- ,   - .   2     -  2012   2015 .        ,    .             .

----------

!          

   ,    ,    0 %               ,  ,           ?   , 4

----------


## .

> ?


 ,        .         .

----------

> ,        .         .


 , )

----------


## pretty

,  10.06.2017    (  ).      ,       . 
 ?    -   ?    2013         ,       . 

  .    ?    ,      ?    ?

----------


## .

> -   ?


,  .        




> ?


   ,

----------


## pretty

> ,


   ! 
      ?   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Designer

> ****
>    .
> ,  ,   : "    ?   ?  ?    ?   ,      "
> )) .      ,     .
>  ,         "     "   .
>   ,      ,   .
> ******
>      ,          .


       ,   ,  "  ".
    ,         ((     .                 .
 ,                   (.

----------

! 

 6%  ,          ,        ,  :        ,        -1%  300 ,     ?

----------


## .

> 


    ?   .      
      , ..         1.1,

----------

!

----------

